# Windows 8 - Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Diensts "Benutzerprofildienst"



## MasterDS (19. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach einem Neustart des PC (Windows 8 Pro) kann ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr anmelden. Es erscheint die Meldung

```
Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Diensts "Benutzerprofildienst". Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.
```
 Vorher gab es keine Vorfälle oder ähnliches.

Ich hatte dieses Problem schon einmal - damals konnte ich mir nur mit einer Rücksicherung helfen, was einigen Aufwand mit sich brachte. 

Hat jemand von euch eine "einfache" Lösung für dieses Problem?

Ich weiss nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, aber ich vermute das dieses Problem damit zusammen hängt, dass ich den Benutzerprofilordner von der Systempartition C auf eine andere geschoben und mit einem Symlink verknüpft habe. Bisher funktionierte allerdings alles normal.

Ich hoffe ich komme um ein neu aufsetzen / Rücksichern drumherum.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MasterDS (21. September 2013)

Hallo.

Ich habe mal versucht einen weiteren Benutzer aus diesem Zustand heraus anzulegen, was mir auch gelungen ist. Allerdings bekomme ich ihn auf dem Anmeldebildschirm nicht angezeigt - ebensowenig das Administratorkonto, welches ich aktiviert habe. 

Vermutlich hängt es damit zusammen, dass ich das alles über die Konsole vom Anmeldescreen aus gemacht habe ohne wirklich eingeloggt zu sein (geht ja nicht ).

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee, wie ich wieder Zugang zum System bekomme? Ist diese Sache mit symbolischen Links irgendwie tricky - sollte man das lieber lassen?

Gruß
Dennis


----------

